# Max spacers above stem Carbon Steerer



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been playing around with stem length and height on my Domane which has a carbon fiber steering tube currently have 1.5 CM above and 2.5 below - A bit concerned that the compression plug is only behind the upper section of the stem clamping point - it's the factory compression plug. I this set up OK to run as is or do I need to get the steerer cut so the plug is more centered in the stem clamping area? (I would prefer not to cut if possible).


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I just purchased a Spot carbon fork. They told me the compression plug is only needed to set headset preload, and not for support. They said a max of 40 mm above headset (bearing not cover), with no limit above the stem. I'm sure different manufacturers have different recommendations.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Makes good sense, thanks for the response. I'll ride it like it is.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Usually the top cap/compression plug is only for bearing preload in which case you can have as much of an erection above the stem as you want (why I can't imagine). SOME carbon forks come with a compression plug that they claim reinforces the steerer against being crushed by the stem. They say you have to have the plug inside the stem. So the answer depends on what Trek says about your specific fork and plug.


----------

